# Interesting Project Idea



## rwm (Mar 27, 2022)

I ran across this and I though it might be a good home shop project. Just sharing it here. Not building it yet. The ratchet mechanism is kind of cool.












						MetMo Driver | The World's Most Satisfying Driver
					

Prepare for the drive of your life. A compact, high torque driver that’s more than just a tool.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------

